# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  آپدیت خودکار متغیر در PHP

## matarata1994

سلام. نمیدونستم سوالم رو توی کدوم بخش PHP بپرسم همینجا میپرسم.
من یک متغیر count$ دارم که با یک کوئری تعداد سطرهای دیتابیس رو برام بر میگردونه بعدش این متغیر رو پرینت میکنه برام بعد من میرم این مقداری که برام پرینت کرده رو داخل اپلیکیشن اندرویدم میخونم و استفاده میکنم. مشکل اینجاست که وقتی مثلا یک سطر به دیتابیس اضافه میشه تا زمانی که نیام این فایل PHP که داخل هاست هست و کدام توشه رو با مرورگر باز نکنم و رفرش ندم مقدار count$ آپدیت نمیشه و همون مقدار قبلی رو برمیگردونه. خوب من که نمیتونم هر دفعه بیام پیج رو رفرش کنم. میخوام ببینم چطور میشه اون متغیر count$ خود به خود با آپدیت شدن دیتابیس اونم آپدیت بشه و مقدار درست رو پرینت کنه که من برم با اندروید اون مقدار رو بخونم. داخل سایت Stackoverflow هم پرسیدم یک کد آجاکس بهم دادن ولی نگفتن باید این کد رو کجا استفاده کنم. اگر کسی از دوستان راهه ساده تری بلده بگه یا همون کد آجاکس رو توضیح بده تشکر. اینم کد PHP :


<?php
$con=mysql_connect("mysql.xzn.ir","","");
mysql_select_db("u607509006_bd1",$con);

$qry = "select * from content where status='a'";
$result = mysql_query($qry);
$count = mysql_num_rows($result);

echo $count;
mysql_close($con);

?>

----------


## matarata1994

یعنی کسی نمیدونه چجوری میشه اینکارو کرد؟

----------


## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان


@nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی


@searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)
@infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------


## S.O.A.D

سلام.
قاعدتا توی برنامه ای که برای اندروید می نویسی باید آدرس این صفحه (که تعداد رکوردها رو نشون میده) رو بدی، بعد خود برنامه اون صفحه رو لود می کنه و نتیجه رو میگیره. تا جایی که من می دونم نیازی نیست که خودت اون صفحه رو  refresh کنی.
ضمنا تا جایی که سواد اندک من قد میده، اگر داده ها رو به صورت JSON خروجی بگیری (توی همون صفحه PHP) کار کردن توی اندروید باهاش راحت تره، البته الان که فقط یه عدد هست احتمالا نیازی نیست.
فکر کنم بد نباشه این سوال رو توی قسمت برنامه نویسی اندروید مطرح کنی.
ضمنا کد اندروید رو هم بذار که بشه راحت تر راهنمایی کرد.
موفق باشی.

----------


## learn30t

سلام
اطلاعاتت رو بریز توارایه بعد با تابع  json_encode  تبدیلش کن به جیسون برا موبایل

----------

